# Waverunner Audio Seven Weeks - intermission -



## WaverunnerAudio (Sep 30, 2020)

One Sample Library a Week for Seven Weeks
For Every Sale, We Plant a Tree

Hi all and welcome to this years fundraiser to plant some trees. This is the follow up to 2018s Seven Days that saw seven samples libraries released one-a-day for a week. This year round it's one library a week and though a little more waiting for all seven libraries, it does mean the fundraiser prices last longer!

There are some exciting things to come, so pull up a chair.

All coming libraries require full/retail Native Instruments Kontakt (not Kontakt Player) 6.3.1+.

- - - - - - -

*WEEK 3*

Solo Tuba Lite



- - - - - - -






*Available now for just £10*

- - - - - - -​

A single, simple yet powerful play patch allowing you to perform tuba lines in quickly and easily. It's a lot of fun to play; no need to think about selecting the right long or short notes, they're right there at your fingertips, responding to what you play.

This is a precurser to the full Tuba library (release date TBC) and the cost of this will contribute to the that library. The full library is similar to the 2 French Horn libraries in it's depth of sampling and legato scripting. The Tuba Lite patch is the same tuba, one patch, one dynamic (cc1 allows for volume and eq processing to allow for dynamic control) wrapped up to allow you to just have fun.

Recorded in the same room as the highly praised 2 French Horns, similiarly positioned in orchestral seating layout. The Tuba introduces 3 microphone positions: close ribbon, tree and omni; lots of scope to sculpt your sound.

- - - - - - -​
Thanks for dropping by and hope you all enjoy this one!

Ross
​


----------



## josephspirits (Sep 30, 2020)

Great news! Been checking the website every few weeks hoping for the next Seven Weeks series, looking forward to it.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 1, 2020)

Week 1: WA Kalimba

Available now for the fundraiser price of £10

​


----------



## paularthur (Oct 1, 2020)

Wish it was backwards compatible with Kontakt 5, either way, lovely sound!


----------



## sostenuto (Oct 1, 2020)

Downloading now.  Next ??


----------



## Allen Constantine (Oct 1, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> One Sample Library a Week for Seven Weeks
> For Every Sale, We Plant a Tree
> 
> Hi all and welcome to this years fundraiser to plant some trees. This is the follow up to 2018s Seven Days that saw seven samples libraries released one-a-day for a week. This year round it's one library a week and though a little more waiting for all seven libraries, it does mean the fundraiser prices last longer!
> ...





This is a beast to work out with! 

I had a lot of fun with it! Definitely a must have! 

Thanks Ross for taking me in writing a demo out!


----------



## josephspirits (Oct 2, 2020)

So it won't work in Kontakt 6 player at all?


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 2, 2020)

josephspirits said:


> So it won't work in Kontakt 6 player at all?


No, it won’t.


----------



## josephspirits (Oct 2, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> No, it won’t.



Well there goes my excitement. Every time you think you're Komplete they move the line, or the decimal point rather.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 2, 2020)

paularthur said:


> Wish it was backwards compatible with Kontakt 5, either way, lovely sound!



Thank you! And yes, unfortunately Kontakt 6 only, the FX upgrades in 6 over 5 make for really cool tweaks and further audio mangling so think all WA libraries will be 6 now.



sostenuto said:


> Downloading now.  Next ??



Thanks for the download! Aaaand, tune in next week 



AllenConstantine said:


> This is a beast to work out with!
> 
> I had a lot of fun with it! Definitely a must have!
> 
> Thanks Ross for taking me in writing a demo out!



Cheers Allen, always great to have your demos, and for those wanting a listen, here it is:

​
Highlights that although at the core of the library is the standard Kalimba sound, there's more to be explored and achieved, especially with the Moods.



josephspirits said:


> So it won't work in Kontakt 6 player at all?



Unfortunately not. At present it doesn't make business sense but it's getting steadily there and other options are being explored. An orchestral package bubbling in the background is most likely to be our first K-Play release.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi Ross. These are completely new right? Not part of the 300 package. So I need to participate in this right?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 2, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Hi Ross. These are completely new right? Not part of the 300 package. So I need to participate in this right?



These are indeed seperate! Well, there may be one library from 300 making an appearance, so don't buy that one!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 2, 2020)

Overview of the Kalimba:

​


----------



## Markrs (Oct 3, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Overview of the Kalimba:
> 
> ​



Got 6 minutes in to this video and I had gone to waverunner audio to buy it. Sounds fantastic


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 3, 2020)

Ross’ stuff usually has that effect on me too. I am looking forward to the NAH piano and the bowed bass too. Also, I am now wondering which one of the 300 libraries will be in 2020’s 7 weeks promo...


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 7, 2020)

What do we have to look forward to in week two?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 7, 2020)

DSmolken said:


> What do we have to look forward to in week two?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 12, 2020)

Introducing Alium; A Piano Instrument for Kontakt

£19 for the Seven Weeks fundraiser period (ending Nov 30th), £49 thereafter.

Released later today!


​


----------



## Allen Constantine (Oct 12, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Introducing Alium; A Piano Instrument for Kontakt
> 
> £19 for the Seven Weeks fundraiser period (ending Nov 30th), £49 thereafter.
> 
> ...




Dude, this is Exceptional! I'm so glad you incorporated the moods as well!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 13, 2020)

ALIUM; A Piano Instrument

AVAILABLE NOW for just £19 until end of Nov (£49 thereafter)






SHOP >>

Alium is essentially 4 instruments in one; 1 melodic dynamic of a grand piano, pluck grand piano, struck grand piano and a collection of inspiring microloops, textures and sonic oddities all bound up as one with fx at your fingertips to take the sound of the piano into new worlds.

​


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 13, 2020)

If my memory serves me correctly and that's Latin for garlic, this is an awesome instrument name! Sounds great, too, a really cool take on the "do weird stuff with a piano" type of lib.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 13, 2020)

DSmolken said:


> If my memory serves me correctly and that's Latin for garlic, this is an awesome instrument name! Sounds great, too, a really cool take on the "do weird stuff with a piano" type of lib.



Thanks kindly! Alium takes it's name from Allium which sure is the Latin for Garlic and also refers to bulbous plants of a similar nature. Alium, from some sources, can translate to 'different', and there is also reference to 'growth' in proto-indo-european interpretaion, so between those three it seemed pretty fitting! In line with the Alder and Chanterelle offerings with a slight twist.


----------



## Michel Simons (Oct 13, 2020)

Just to be sure, this isn't part of the 300 bundle?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 15, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> Just to be sure, this isn't part of the 300 bundle?



This is not part of the 300 bundle no.

- - - - - - -

Thanks @AllenConstantine for the following track using Alium, Alder Violin and Alder Cello!


----------



## Allen Constantine (Oct 15, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> This is not part of the 300 bundle no.
> 
> - - - - - - -
> 
> Thanks @AllenConstantine for the following track using Alium, Alder Violin and Alder Cello!





My pleasure, Ross! 

Alium inspires you so much! Thanks for your hard work and dedication!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Oct 28, 2020)

WEEK 3 : Solo Tuba Lite



- - - - - - -






*Available now for just £10*

- - - - - - -

A single, simple yet powerful play patch allowing you to perform tuba lines in quickly and easily. It's a lot of fun to play; no need to think about selecting the right long or short notes, they're right there at your fingertips, responding to what you play.

This is a precurser to the full Tuba library (release date TBC) and the cost of this will contribute to the that library. The full library is similar to the 2 French Horn libraries in its depth of sampling and legato scripting. The Tuba Lite patch is the same tuba, one patch, one dynamic (cc1 allows for volume and eq processing to allow for dynamic control) wrapped up to allow you to just have fun.

Recorded in the same room as the highly praised 2 French Horns, similiarly positioned in orchestral seating layout. The Tuba introduces 3 microphone positions: close ribbon, tree and omni; lots of scope to sculpt your sound.

- - - - - - -

Thanks for dropping by and hope you all enjoy this one!

Ross​


----------



## DSmolken (Oct 28, 2020)

Digging the combination of the close mic and upper register agility in this.


----------



## axb312 (Oct 28, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> WEEK 3 : Solo Tuba Lite
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome. Does this mean the 2 French horns will be getting an update with mic positions as well and the playable patches (and shorter shorts) possibly + keyswitch patches too (hopefully)?


----------



## Montisquirrel (Oct 28, 2020)

Sounds good. I have good experience with the 2 Horns library. Will get this one for sure.



axb312 said:


> Awesome. Does this mean the 2 French horns will be getting an update with mic positions as well and the playable patches (and shorter shorts) possibly + keyswitch patches too (hopefully)?



+1 for Keyswitches for the Horns


----------



## freecham (Nov 10, 2020)

Alium is really beautiful ! Love the demo from Allen Constantine*. *


----------



## Allen Constantine (Nov 10, 2020)

freecham said:


> Alium is really beautiful ! Love the demo from Allen Constantine*. *



Thanks a lot! Really appreciate it! 

It's such a beautiful instrument! You can go into "space" with it, as well as bringing it up-close and personal!


----------



## davidson (Nov 11, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> This is not part of the 300 bundle no.



It's all gone quiet in here, I thought there was one planned release per week? I hope everything's ok at waverunner.

Once we're past the 30th Nov, will they (the 7 weeks titles) be included in the 300? Will there be a 'make you own' bundle option as per the 7 days bundle? The tuba sounds great btw!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

I sent Ross an email, but he has not had the time yet to reply. My Q is, will the tuba currently on sale be part of the 300 bundle? If so, how do the people that preordered get it?


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I sent Ross an email, but he has not had the time yet to reply. My Q is, will the tuba currently on sale be part of the 300 bundle? If so, how do the people that preordered get it?



I believe the tuba currently on sale is a light version of the one that is included in the 300 bundle. But maybe Ross can confirm or not whether that is the case.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> I believe the tuba currently on sale is a light version of the one that is included in the 300 bundle. But maybe Ross can confirm or not whether that is the case.


Yes I think you’re right. Yet, a light version of it could come in handy for me (mobile rig), hence my question. I think he did mention somewhere that the BoBa bowed bass and NAH piano will see a release in 2020, but I am not 100% sure about that.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 11, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> Yes I think you’re right. Yet, a light version of it could come in handy for me (mobile rig), hence my question. I think he did mention somewhere that the BoBa bowed bass and NAH piano will see a release in 2020, but I am not 100% sure about that.



I checked this light version against the one in the 300 bundle, but I believe it's not much lighter than the full one, but once again I could be mistaken.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 11, 2020)

Michel Simons said:


> I checked this light version against the one in the 300 bundle, but I believe it's not much lighter than the full one, but once again I could be mistaken.


Ah ok. Just checking: are these specs available somewhere? Or do you already have the full Tuba?


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 11, 2020)

No, I don't have it.

This is from the 300 page:

_Expanding our brass range, Solo Tuba has once again been recorded by Adaq Khan in the same magic space as our popular 2 French Horns. Comprehensive, WA Brass: Solo Tuba offers the same range of dynamic and playable legato that 2 French Horns are often praised for; from warm, noble tones to huge shaking pedal notes. 4 core articulations: Legato, Sustain, Stacc, Marcato. _

Looking at it now I believe that it was probably more based on the small price difference (the full version is 29 EUR).


----------



## PavlovsCat (Nov 12, 2020)

There are some sample developers whose sense of tone and creativity really hit the mark for me. I only recently became a Waverunner customer, but man, it's hard not to want to buy everything this developer makes at the price point their libraries are at.

I only wish they would add legato to their cello and violin libraries. Of course, I would pay more for that. But I other than that desire, I have no complaints. I want to see this developer succeed and keep releasing more libraries. They're really underpriced, a total bargain. I do rock music, but it sounds so nice and it's so inexpensive, they're making me crave a tuba library. Damn you, Waverunner!


----------



## davidson (Nov 14, 2020)

Still no word? Is the sale on the 7 days items, waverunners black friday sale? @WaverunnerAudio Is celestial guitars going on sale? Speak to us!


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 14, 2020)

So, Ross answered an email I sent him. My guess is we’ll hear more next week:


*Ross* (Waverunner Audio) 
Nov 14, 2020, 2:29 GMT+1 
Hi Temme,

Tuba Lite as has been released as part of the seven weeks fundraiser this year is free for those who purchased the 300 deal and links will be sent out early next week! It is a 'lite' version but as it's part of the full library is part of the 300 deal.

Regarding BOBA and NAH, BOBA this year and NAH next year.


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 14, 2020)

davidson said:


> Still no word? Is the sale on the 7 days items, waverunners black friday sale? @WaverunnerAudio Is celestial guitars going on sale? Speak to us!


It is not very usual that sales are announced... well... before they are actually announced  - but I admit that it would be nice to see the 7 weeks deals continue in a weekly fashion  - I know, I know... my OCD may be much larger than yours!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 14, 2020)

davidson said:


> It's all gone quiet in here, I thought there was one planned release per week? I hope everything's ok at waverunner.
> 
> Once we're past the 30th Nov, will they (the 7 weeks titles) be included in the 300? Will there be a 'make you own' bundle option as per the 7 days bundle? The tuba sounds great btw!



Hey, everything is a-ok thank you, a bit of disruption but back on track! No libraries will be added to 300, so anything released that's outside of what's listed will remain so including the seven weeks libraries with the exception of Tuba Lite which is a lite iteration of the Tuba from the 300 pre-order.

At some point there will be a seperate bundle option for seven weeks. Celestial Guitar is getting a huge update and I'd expect that to be time its next on sale.



Michel Simons said:


> I believe the tuba currently on sale is a light version of the one that is included in the 300 bundle. But maybe Ross can confirm or not whether that is the case.



Yes correct, emails rolling out on Monday with download links.



PavlovsCat said:


> There are some sample developers whose sense of tone and creativity really hit the mark for me. I only recently became a Waverunner customer, but man, it's hard not to want to buy everything this developer makes at the price point their libraries are at.
> 
> I only wish they would add legato to their cello and violin libraries. Of course, I would pay more for that. But I other than that desire, I have no complaints. I want to see this developer succeed and keep releasing more libraries. They're really underpriced, a total bargain. I do rock music, but it sounds so nice and it's so inexpensive, they're making me crave a tuba library. Damn you, Waverunner!



Ah wow, super kind words thank you!



doctoremmet said:


> It is not very usual that sales are announced... well... before they are actually announced  - but I admit that it would be nice to see the 7 weeks deals continue in a weekly fashion  - I know, I know... my OCD may be much larger than yours!



Maybe there should be a penalty for any broken days between releases? Hehe



- - - - - - -
​
Hey everyone, apologies for the radio silence this last week - thought I'd make a little update video especially for vi-control, which is largely me rambling in the late hours about a few plans for 300.

To summarise what is in the video and answer some questions:

The four remaining libraries are set to come out in the coming weeks, just perhaps not consecutive weeks... I appreciate your patience, England's lockdown has thrown in a few complications here and there. The current sale on the 2018 range will be extended accordingly.

Tuba 'full' and Tuba Lite : The full tuba library was recorded in the same room as 2 French Horns and features the same articulations while introducing 2 extra mic positions. The heart of the library is a very agile and smooth legato, we spent a lot of time getting the pedal notes right as well as giving a lot of love to the higher range. Tuba Lite is an opportunity for people to get a feel for the brass range via a highly playable patch that serves to fulfil a lot of Tuba needs.

For those who purchased the '300' deal, download links will roll out on Monday for Solo Tuba Lite. For those who puchase Tuba Lite, the cost of Tuba Lite contributes to the full Tuba library so when that is released, you can purchase it for the difference.

In terms of black friday... first to acknowledge it's likely Waverunner Audio will take part at some point in the future, for now however, and this might sound a little stupid, but black friday is quite 'loud' so while things are pottering along with us here we're kind of operating on our own terms (you may have noticed).

As per the video, a commissioned upright piano library and a harmonium will be included in the exclusive 300 library (the library only availble to those who purchase 300). I worked out a deal with the composer who commissioned the piano library to have it included, so it's limited to 300 copies of which approx 200 remain as part of the 300 preorders.

And lastly, I've been soldering together some kits and etching PCBs of guitar pedal schematics in the pre-production stage of the upcoming, currently unnamed guitar library (part of the 300 pre-orders). As well as tinkering with tape machines which will be spliced together for some low-fi and hi-fi tape delay which I take a quick look at in the video!

​

Week 4 is set to kick off this coming week, see you then!


----------



## Scalms (Nov 14, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Hey, everything is a-ok thank you, a bit of disruption but back on track! No libraries will be added to 300, so anything released that's outside of what's listed will remain so including the seven weeks libraries with the exception of Tuba Lite which is a lite iteration of the Tuba from the 300 pre-order.
> 
> At some point there will be a seperate bundle option for seven weeks. Celestial Guitar is getting a huge update and I'd expect that to be time its next on sale.
> 
> ...



Celestial guitar huge update?! It’s already a stellar library, one of my best purchases this year, can’t wait to see what’s being added, is this a free update for owners?


----------



## axb312 (Nov 14, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Hey, everything is a-ok thank you, a bit of disruption but back on track! No libraries will be added to 300, so anything released that's outside of what's listed will remain so including the seven weeks libraries with the exception of Tuba Lite which is a lite iteration of the Tuba from the 300 pre-order.
> 
> At some point there will be a seperate bundle option for seven weeks. Celestial Guitar is getting a huge update and I'd expect that to be time its next on sale.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the update Ross. When do you expect the full Tuba and the trumpets to be out?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 15, 2020)

Scalms said:


> Celestial guitar huge update?! It’s already a stellar library, one of my best purchases this year, can’t wait to see what’s being added, is this a free update for owners?



Yes this will be a free update: added a completely new dry guitar chain with chords expanding on the maj/min variations (add9, sus 4 etc), expanded bowed guitar articulations, tempo synced arps, new techniques including some legato styles, plus lots more additions and updated GUI/interface. Pencilled in for release this year.



axb312 said:


> Thank you for the update Ross. When do you expect the full Tuba and the trumpets to be out?



Hi, both libraries expected to be released by end of Jan.


----------



## davidson (Nov 15, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Hey, everything is a-ok thank you, a bit of disruption but back on track! No libraries will be added to 300, so anything released that's outside of what's listed will remain so including the seven weeks libraries with the exception of Tuba Lite which is a lite iteration of the Tuba from the 300 pre-order.
> 
> At some point there will be a seperate bundle option for seven weeks. Celestial Guitar is getting a huge update and I'd expect that to be time its next on sale.
> 
> ...




Excellent! I noticed you mention that tuba and trumpets has three mic positions. Am I right in thinking the french horns only have one?


----------



## chrisav (Nov 15, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Yes this will be a free update: added a completely new dry guitar chain with chords expanding on the maj/min variations (add9, sus 4 etc), expanded bowed guitar articulations, tempo synced arps, new techniques including some legato styles, plus lots more additions and updated GUI/interface. Pencilled in for release this year.



Oooo, exciting!


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 20, 2020)

Hey everyone, during the short intermission thought I'd introduce one of the latest tracks by CJ Mirra (who is also my brother John, owner of the guitar sampled for John's Guitar), who we've collaborated with in one of the upcoming Seven Weeks libraries. It's been mentioned before: CJ Mirra Juno Essentions 1: Percussion, and has already found airplay on places like BBC Radio 1 via a track from a talented artist who has used it extensively on their album which is what it's all about, making instruments that inspire.

Hard to be objective and all, but been enjoying this immensely: here is his rendition of 'Horses', originally by Bonnie Prince Billy, from his OST for the surf film _Translate_.

​
We're on to week 4 next week with a different collaboration I'm excited to share. See you then x


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 20, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> We're on to week 4 next week with a different collaboration I'm excited to share. See you then x


Oooh, I wonder what that one will be.


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 20, 2020)

​


----------



## doctoremmet (Nov 20, 2020)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> ​


Won’t be long before Karoryfer is planting trees. “And if you don’t have a friend, plant a tree”


----------



## davidson (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey @WaverunnerAudio, incase you missed my question, I noticed you mention that tuba and trumpets has three mic positions. Am I right in thinking the french horns only have one?


----------



## pekadan (Nov 24, 2020)

@WaverunnerAudio Regarding the libraries that are on sale (and have been for a while, such as the Alder libs) - how long do those prices last?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Nov 25, 2020)

davidson said:


> Hey @WaverunnerAudio, incase you missed my question, I noticed you mention that tuba and trumpets has three mic positions. Am I right in thinking the french horns only have one?



Ah I did miss your question; that's correct, 1 mic for the French Horns, 3 for Trumpets and Tuba.



pekadan said:


> @WaverunnerAudio Regarding the libraries that are on sale (and have been for a while, such as the Alder libs) - how long do those prices last?



Until the last week of the Seven Weeks fundraiser, so the earliest it will end is the 16th December, however there's some wiggle room, it may last a little longer (flexible schedule during a bit of a disrupted time).


----------



## grabauf (Dec 21, 2020)

Any news on weeks 4-7? I hope everyone is OK.


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 21, 2020)

Any news on 300 bundle rollouts? NAH Piano in 2020? Or will those instruments be delayed?


----------



## WaverunnerAudio (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi all ! Thank you for your patience. Back at it next week with news and updates and libraries and such! Currently in the studio working on the as yet unnamed guitar library as well as synths and piano that may go to the exclusive 300 library. Sadly had to postpone the Alder Viola and Bass sessions but hopefully not to the too far distant future! 

The 50% sale turned into a Winter Sale which comes to an end on Monday at 12pm GMT. Shop the https://www.waverunneraudio.com/shop/seven-days-bundle-1/ (BUNDLE)for an even bigger discount.

Also added some new demos for the Kalimba, Alium and Solo Tuba Lite:



_Why The Long Face_ makes some very good use of the Chanterelle Trumpet:



See you then!


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Feb 5, 2021)

WaverunnerAudio said:


> Hi all ! Thank you for your patience. Back at it next week with news and updates and libraries and such! Currently in the studio working on the as yet unnamed guitar library as well as synths and piano that may go to the exclusive 300 library. Sadly had to postpone the Alder Viola and Bass sessions but hopefully not to the too far distant future!
> 
> The 50% sale turned into a Winter Sale which comes to an end on Monday at 12pm GMT. Shop the https://www.waverunneraudio.com/shop/seven-days-bundle-1/ (BUNDLE)for an even bigger discount.
> 
> ...



I'd love if there could be a simple patch demo of the sounds in Alium, just to get a sense of what all it does.


----------

